# Post ablation tubal ligation syndrome



## driley6@hvc.rr.com (Mar 24, 2016)

Is there a code? I can't find it....please help asap, physician is asking for it


----------



## Bready (Mar 24, 2016)

driley6@hvc.rr.com said:


> Is there a code? I can't find it....please help asap, physician is asking for it



I don't believe there is a specific code yet.  if your physician is a member of ACOG you can query their coders for help but what I am finding as a suggestion for this syndrome is to use N99.81, followed by codes for the patient's symptoms, followed by Y83.8 and then maybe place of occurrence code.  

If you find a "real" code let us know!


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 24, 2016)

N99.89 would be a better choice since its a post op condition. N99.81 is Intraoperative which means it happened while the procedure is being done.


----------

